# Most memorable lines from the movie's/TV...anywhere!



## horusd (21 Apr 2011)

The Skynet post got me thinking of great lines from the movies etc. That line from Terminator, "talk to the hand" cracked me up.

 And from Star Trek (total fan) Voyager, those pesky Borg; they were half human & half machines (remember the sexy borg Queen?), "We are the Borg, you will be assimilated, you will service us (ahem ), resistence is futile." 

And finally from "Gone with the wind" Prissey ( Afro-American slave) to Ms Scarlett (?)" Lawzy,...I don't know nuthin bout birthin babies." 

Others?


----------



## Niall M (21 Apr 2011)

Gladiator = My name is Maximus Decimus Meridius, commander of the Armies of the North, General of the Felix Legions, loyal servant to the true emperor, Marcus Aurelius. Father to a murdered son, husband to a murdered wife. And I will have my vengeance, in this life or the next.


----------



## Firefly (21 Apr 2011)

Godfather..." I'll make him an offer he cannot refuse"..says it all!


----------



## Shawady (21 Apr 2011)

Another Arnie movie, The Running Man.
Arnie is forced to compete in a TV show where the contestants usuaslly meet a grizzly end.
Arnie tells the show's host "I'll be back" to which the host replies "Only in a re-run".

Also in the commitments when Joey the Lips is leaving Robbie Arkins house after his first meeting with him, Colm Meany asks his who he was.
Arkins says "He was sent by God" and Meany replies "On a f#*king susuki?"


----------



## truthseeker (21 Apr 2011)

The Dark Knight, the scene at the party where the Joker is threatening the girl. She knees him in the groin and he laughs and says "A little fight in you. I like that."

And off screen you hear Batman say "*Then youre gonna love me*" - and attacks him - KA BOOM!!!


----------



## truthseeker (21 Apr 2011)

I ate his liver with some fava beans and a nice chianti.


----------



## Latrade (21 Apr 2011)

Princess Bride: "Hello. My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die."


----------



## horusd (21 Apr 2011)

Shawady, you got me thinkin of that Dublin movie bout the drug addicts, "Adam & Paul". One of em is "caught short" on a Dublin street but has no toilet paper or tissue. The other fellah gives him a crisp bag. He answers "I can't wipe me a*** with a Tayto bag !" Even thinking about it now has me laughing.


----------



## truthseeker (21 Apr 2011)

Shawady said:


> Arkins says "He was sent by God" and Meany replies "On a f#*king susuki?"


 
Classic!!!

Another Colm Meaney special - The Snapper:

I havent cried since I was a kid.
You cried during the world cup!
Sober, Sharon, sober!!!

and

I suppose a rides out of the question?


----------



## Shawady (21 Apr 2011)

Yeah, The Snapper was great.
I loved the part just after Georgey and Sharon had sex and he turned to her and said "Sharon, that was A1"


----------



## foxylady (21 Apr 2011)

"My mother, tour operator for guilt trips "

(from Rachels holiday - Marian Keyes)


----------



## Firefly (21 Apr 2011)

truthseeker said:


> Classic!!!
> 
> Another Colm Meaney special - The Snapper:
> 
> ...



And after getting the nod he says he'll wash his teeth! And the wife says something like "yeah, dadda be niice".

Another one for the RD films...on talking about so and so who's off the booze..."He's of the Guinness so long his (number2) is after turning brown"


----------



## Lex Foutish (21 Apr 2011)

This from Rocky 3. Classic line!


----------



## DB74 (21 Apr 2011)

The Simpsons probably deserves its own thread but here's my personal favourite; Monty Burns secrets of success

"Family. Religion. Friendship. These are the three demons you must slay if you wish to succeed in business. When opportunity knocks, you don't want to be driving to a maternity hospital or sitting in some phoney-baloney church. Or synagogue."


----------



## DB74 (21 Apr 2011)

Firefly said:


> Godfather..." I'll make him an offer he cannot refuse"..says it all!


 
My favourite quote from the 3 movies is when Michael is ticking Fredo off

_"Fredo, you're my older brother, and I love you. But don't ever take sides with anyone against the family again"_


----------



## micmclo (21 Apr 2011)

Before doing anything in work I ask what would Homer Simpson do

"If you don't like your job, you don't strike, you just go in there every day and do it really half-assed. That's the American way."

I use this this line to chat up girls
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuUwW4Wi0-o
Terrible success rate, don't know why???


----------



## bren1916 (21 Apr 2011)

Navin R Johnson: (The Jerk)...

I know we've only known each other four weeks and three days, but to me it seems like nine weeks and five days. The first day seemed like a week and the second day seemed like five days. And the third day seemed like a week again and the fourth day seemed like eight days. And the fifth day you went to see your mother and that seemed just like a day, and then you came back and later on the sixth day, in the evening, when we saw each other, that started seeming like two days, so in the evening it seemed like two days spilling over into the next day and that started seeming like four days, so at the end of the sixth day on into the seventh day, it seemed like a total of five days. And the sixth day seemed like a week and a half. I have it written down, but I can show it to you tomorrow if you want to see it.


----------



## fobs (21 Apr 2011)

Latrade said:


> Princess Bride: "Hello. My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die."


 
LOVE this move!
From dirty dancing "no one leaves baby in the corner"


----------



## Vanilla (21 Apr 2011)

Heartbreakers:

*Jack's Mother*: Uh, what it is you do, Mr. Staggliano?  
*Vinny Staggliano*: College professor.  
*Jack's Mother*: Oh! Uh, what do you teach?  
*Vinny Staggliano*: College stuff. What are you, a ****ing cop? 

I don't know why but that just cracked me up. Loved In Bruges and Perriers Bounty as well- laughed all the way through. Brendan Gleeson is brilliant.


----------



## Deiseblue (21 Apr 2011)

" Made it , top of the world Ma " - the great Jimmy Cagney before snuffing it in a hail of bullets & a massive explosion while standing atop a gigantic gas storage tank in White Heat.


----------



## Teatime (21 Apr 2011)

DB74 said:


> _"Fredo, you're my older brother, and I love you. But don't ever take sides with anyone against the family again"_



_"Fredo, you're my older brother, and I love you. But don't ever take sides with anyone against the family again, *ever*__"_


----------



## Teatime (21 Apr 2011)

Bounty hunter: You're wanted, Wales.
Josey Wales: Reckon I'm right popular. You a bounty hunter?
Bounty hunter: A man's got to do something for a living these days.
Josey Wales: Dyin' ain't much of a living, boy.


----------



## micmclo (21 Apr 2011)

Clint Eastwood

"Get three coffins ready"
Big shootout
"My mistake. Four coffins.."

So damn cool


----------



## Sunny (21 Apr 2011)

How about the worst line ever used in a movie?

For me it is 'You complete me' in Jerry Maguire...


----------



## horusd (21 Apr 2011)

I don't know who this was being interviewed, some Hollywood actor on one of those touchy feely intimate one-on-one's. He'd admitted to alcoholism, and when asked what he would have done when he realised he'd had his last drink, he paused and said "... I should of had another one!"


----------



## truthseeker (21 Apr 2011)

Sunny said:


> How about the worst line ever used in a movie?


 
Is it still raining? I hadnt noticed.

Bleurgh (miming puking in a bucket)!!!!


----------



## Sunny (21 Apr 2011)

truthseeker said:


> Is it still raining? I hadnt noticed.
> 
> Bleurgh (miming puking in a bucket)!!!!


 
ha ha. Took me a minute to figure out the movie. Also she must be the worst leading lady of all time!


----------



## truthseeker (21 Apr 2011)

Sunny said:


> ha ha. Took me a minute to figure out the movie. Also she must be the worst leading lady of all time!


 
Awful - and as she ages her face is getting more and more frozen so she is becoming expressionless (well, permanently slightly surprised). Bizarre how the people who are actually USING their faces for their work - to convey expression and emotion - are becoming frozen!!

Thought Geoffrey Rush looked so interesting onscreen in The Kings Speech - so unusual to see someone who has actually aged naturally on the big screen!


----------



## Shawady (21 Apr 2011)

truthseeker said:


> Is it still raining? I hadnt noticed.
> 
> Bleurgh (miming puking in a bucket)!!!!


 
I recognised the movie straight away. I'm sad.

What was the other one in Jerry Maguire, "You had me at hello". Cringing.


----------



## Firefly (21 Apr 2011)

The whole Dumb&Dumber film, but espacially when one of them is talking to Mary Swanson in Aspen in front of 2 rare owls and he remarks "That's a fine pair of hooters you have there".


----------



## Sunny (21 Apr 2011)

Firefly said:


> The whole Dumb&Dumber film, but espacially when one of them is talking to Mary Swanson in Aspen in front of 2 rare owls and he remarks "That's a fine pair of hooters you have there".


 
My favourite

*Lloyd*: The first time I set eyes on Mary Swanson, I just got that old fashioned romantic feeling where I'd do anything to bone her. 
*Harry*: That's a special feeling, Lloyd.


----------



## levelpar (21 Apr 2011)

What I say to my wife but stolen from Jack Nickolson.,
 "You cant handle the truth"


----------



## Pique318 (21 Apr 2011)

At the beginning of Once Upon a Time in the West, 3 gunmen who arrived on horseback are waiting at a train station for Charles Brosnan to arrive (that scene alone, no dialog, is stunning).
Anyway, in the ensuing meeting:
Charles Bronson: "...and Frank?"
Bad Guy: "Frank sent us"
Bronson: "You bring a horse for me?"
Bad Guy: (sniggering) "Well, looks like we're shy one horse"
Bronson: "Nope.......you brought 2 too many"

Gunfight resulting in 3 dead bad guys and CB alive.


----------



## truthseeker (21 Apr 2011)

I know what you're thinking... Did I fire six shots or only five? 
To tell you the truth, I forgot it myself in all this excitement. 

This here's a .44 Magnum, the most powerful handgun in the world, and it can blow your head clean off. Now, you must ask yourself one question: Do I feel lucky? 

Well, do you, punk?

---Dirty Harry


----------



## ACA (21 Apr 2011)

This..... not so much a line as a bit of a speech...but I still love it


----------



## Mouldy (21 Apr 2011)

Blade Runner:

"I've seen things you people wouldn't believe. Attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion. I watched C-beams glitter in the dark near the Tannhauser gate. All those moments will be lost in time, like tears in rain. Time to die."


----------



## Teatime (21 Apr 2011)

Interesting fact about Fredo Corleone mentioned in the Godfather quote above. The character was played by John Cazale who appeared in only 5 movies - all 5 of which were nominated for Best Picture oscars.
The Godfather, The Conversation, The Godfather Part II, Dog Day Afternoon and The Deer Hunter.
Died at 42.


----------



## MrMan (22 Apr 2011)

Gran Torino, had some great exchanges between the priest and clint

Priest: What can I do for you Walt?  
Walt:I'm here for confession.  
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1542291/Priest: Holy This post will be deleted if not edited immediately, what did you do?


----------



## Lex Foutish (22 Apr 2011)

I love these lines from Airplane also.


----------



## ringledman (22 Apr 2011)

_'Say hello to my little friend!!!'_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5juO62j7W3Q

Classic!

One of the best films ever.


----------



## Lex Foutish (22 Apr 2011)

ringledman said:


> _'Say hello to my little friend!!!'_
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5juO62j7W3Q
> 
> ...


 
Yep, definitely very high up in my top ten.


----------



## Purple (22 Apr 2011)

I think I know the screenplay from Blade Runner off by heart.
The Princess Bride is an absolute classic. Another one from that;
Main character brought to the healer (Billy Crystal)
"How is he?"
"He's dead, but I've seen worse"


----------



## Bubbly Scot (22 Apr 2011)

From Divine Secrets of the Ya-ya Sister hood. A car load of older ladies racing to help one of their life time friends.

"I hope this isn't a real emergency, I only brought one bottle of vodka."


----------



## ringledman (22 Apr 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> Yep, definitely very high up in my top ten.


 
Pacino is simply amazing in Scarface. Method acting at its best.

He puts most modern day actors to shame.


----------



## Pique318 (22 Apr 2011)

ringledman said:


> Pacino is simply amazing in Scarface. Method acting at its best.
> 
> He puts most modern day actors to shame.



HOO-AH !

His speech at the end of Scent of a Woman is fantastic!
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/2226851/al_pacino_inspiratinal_speach_scent_of_a_woman/


----------



## ringledman (22 Apr 2011)

Pique318 said:


> HOO-AH !
> 
> His speech at the end of Scent of a Woman is fantastic!
> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/2226851/al_pacino_inspiratinal_speach_scent_of_a_woman/


 
Cheers not seen that. 

Another actor I really rate is Michael Douglas. He is awesome in FallingDown - 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOUdakrP52E

Some classic lines in there!

Also the new Gekko speech is awesome - 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eEAA37N_zw&feature=related


----------



## MrMan (22 Apr 2011)

ringledman said:


> Pacino is simply amazing in Scarface. Method acting at its best.
> 
> He puts most modern day actors to shame.



You mean he puts his own modern day acting to shame


----------



## Yorrick (23 Apr 2011)

In Batman some politician on TV  is saying " we will make the streets safe for decent people"

Jack Nicholson as The Batman is watching and sneers " Decent people shouldn't live here. They'd be happier somewhere else"


----------



## micmclo (23 Apr 2011)

Alec Baldwin is the man!

Malice
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqeC3BPYTmE
"You ask me if I have a god complex? Let me tell you something, I am God!"

Glengarry Glen Ross
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-AXTx4PcKI


----------



## PMU (23 Apr 2011)

Joel McCrea at the end of Hitchcock's "Foreign Corespondent":

"Okay, we'll tell 'em, then. I can't read the rest of the speech I had,  because the lights have gone out, so I'll just have to talk off the  cuff. All that noise you hear isn't static - it's death, coming to  London. Yes, they're coming here now. You can hear the bombs falling on  the streets and the homes. Don't tune me out, hang on a while - this is a  big story, and you're part of it. It's too late to do anything here now  except stand in the dark and let them come... as if the lights were all  out everywhere, except in America. Keep those lights burning, cover  them with steel, ring them with guns, build a canopy of battleships and  bombing planes around them. Hello, America, hang on to your lights:  they're the only lights left in the world"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SI2sz-JGZJc&feature=related


----------



## Shawady (26 Apr 2011)

Teatime said:


> Interesting fact about Fredo Corleone mentioned in the Godfather quote above. The character was played by John Cazale who appeared in only 5 movies - all 5 of which were nominated for Best Picture oscars.
> The Godfather, The Conversation, The Godfather Part II, Dog Day Afternoon and The Deer Hunter.
> Died at 42.


 
It's actually 6.
Archive footage of him was also used in The Godfather Part III, which was also nominated for the best picture award.


----------



## Grizzly (26 Apr 2011)

John Wayne destroying the final scene of the Ten Commandments with his American drawl  "He (space) surely (space) was (space) the (space) son (space) of (space) Gaad".


----------



## horusd (26 Apr 2011)

Grizzly said:


> John Wayne destroying the final scene of the *Ten Commandments *with his American drawl  "He (space) surely (space) was (space) the (space) son (space) of (space) Gaad".



?? Do you mean This post will be deleted if not edited immediately of Nazareth or something? Ten commandments was a few yrs before the This post will be deleted if not edited immediately showed up!!


----------



## Deiseblue (26 Apr 2011)

horusd said:


> ?? Do you mean This post will be deleted if not edited immediately of Nazareth or something? Ten commandments was a few yrs before the This post will be deleted if not edited immediately showed up!!



It was " The Greatest Story ever told " with John Wayne playing a centurion present at the crucifixion which I saw in the cinerama cinema as a kid - that scene is indelibly imprinted on my mind.

If memory serves me right there was a roman soldier wearing a watch in another scene from the film.


----------



## Ancutza (27 Apr 2011)

Eets a hamster Mr Faulty.


----------



## Deiseblue (27 Apr 2011)

" Forget it , Jake. It's Chinatown."

Addressed to Jack Nicholson as Jake Gittes in Polanski's wonderful movie - Chinatown.


----------



## Latrade (27 Apr 2011)

Walter Sobchak: Smokey, this is not Nam. This is bowling, there are rules.


The Dude: Come on man. I had a rough night and I hate the .... Eagles man!

Maude Lebowski: What do you do for recreation?
The Dude: Oh the usual. I bowle, drive around, the occasional acid flashback.


----------



## Sue Ellen (27 Apr 2011)

Has to be from 'Mr. Deeds goes to town' with Gary Cooper and the two ol' ladies.  Scene at 3.20 mins "why everybody in Mandrake Falls is pixelated except us".

Led to regular slag at home years ago about it/whatever happened because you're pixelated


----------



## homeowner (27 Apr 2011)

From Parenthood:
"I wouldnt live with you if the world was flooded with p1ss and you lived in a tree."


From Point Break:
"You know nothing. In fact you know less than nothing. If you even knew that you knew nothing, that would be something. But you dont."


----------



## homeowner (27 Apr 2011)

Platoon:
"If you cant talk son, key the handset twice"

Where Eagles Dare:
"Broadsword calling Danny Boy. Broadsword calling Danny Boy"



Both excellent quotes for the ski slopes on the walkie talkie


----------



## dereko1969 (27 Apr 2011)

Deiseblue said:


> It was " The Greatest Story ever told " with John Wayne playing a centurion present at the crucifixion which I saw in the cinerama cinema as a kid - that scene is indelibly imprinted on my mind.
> 
> If memory serves me right there was a roman soldier wearing a watch in another scene from the film.


 
Apparently the first take wasn't great so the Director told him to, you know, do it again but with more awe, so JW goes, Ahhh  He surely was.....


----------



## horusd (23 May 2011)

Anyone into scary, thriller type movies will love "Julia's eyes", a Spanish movie playing now in the IFC.  Many original takes on the obsession and looking into the mind of a deranged killer. Disturbing and graphic in parts,  but if like me you love being scared, then this is a great movie.


----------



## Complainer (23 May 2011)

I could fill the page with quotes from The Soprano's - the 'dialogue' track from the soundtrack album cracks me up every time. From memory, Corrado had some of the best ones, like;

"The Feds have their heads so far up my ass I can taste Brycream" and
"Flight risk! I've been farting into the same sofa cushion for 18 months now"


----------



## Firefly (23 May 2011)

complainer said:


> "flight risk! I've been farting into the same sofa cushion for 18 months now"



lol :d


----------



## orka (24 May 2011)

Inigo Montoya's is probably my all time favourite line, but also fond of a line from the start of Mean Girls: slagging off home schooling, there's a little clip of some inbred-looking southern US boys (so said in a southern drawl) saying their morning prayers: "On the 3rd day the Lord made the Remington pump-action rifle so man could fight the dinosaurs.  And the ho-mo-sexuals. A-men"


----------



## micmclo (24 May 2011)

25 Hours, that Edward Norton film

Pain for my sham friends and champagne for my real friends

It's so witty and clever, love it!
I believe it's originally from a Tom Petty song


----------

